# Truck load of Crape Myrtle



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Coming home for work today and saw where some trees were being cut down. Saw a big Crape Myrtle and did some asking and was able to go in and cut it down. After we got started found another one on the lot. I have never turned any so this should be fun.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL Your in the vortex


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Got wood!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

*Had to turn some!*

Went out and cut off an end and put it on the Lathe. This wood turns great. Very tight grain. Sanded it down and put some oil on it. Now to see how much it moves.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

bill said:


> LOL Your in the vortex


Ha Ha he's waaaaaay down in the bottom of the vortex!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

